# African Fish Eagle



## Steve James

I feel like this is my first painting. The only ones I'd tried before this were very much in the style of Bob Ross but with this one I decided to slow things down and take it a bit more seriously.
Oil on canvas, 16" x 20"


----------



## just

I like what you said. Bob Ross's style is for mass production. Really great painting takes time and focus. This is a great work.


----------



## kpnuts

Wow great job.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

beautiful work steve


----------



## leighann

@Steve James I believe you have found your calling. Your paintings are truly phenomenal. I have a family member that I'm going to contact, that runs in the museum circles, so maybe she knows artsy people too. 

Would love to see your work in a gallery :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Steve James

Leighann you are too kind. It would be really nice to let people see my paintings. At the moment they're gathering dust stacked up against the wall. :-(


----------



## leighann

Well, u can just ship one of those to my front door. :devil::devil:


----------



## leighann

@Steve James
I contacted my husbands cousin, and sent her pics of your paintings, so we will see if she might know anyone to help market your paintings. 
She is a museum curator, and a Navy wife, so they aren't in one place too long. I think right now they are in Pennsylvania somewhere. 

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Steve James

Wow, thanks a lot Leighann, I really appreciate it. I'll post another one in a minute.


----------



## leighann

You're welcome.
She may not be able to help, but she is the only person I could think of. :wink:


----------



## TerryCurley

Your work is breath taking. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Steve James

Thank you Terry, nice to be here.


----------



## zahira

This painting is amazing - I love that it looks so real yet like a painting also. So much life!! Love it


----------



## Steve James

Thanks Zahira


----------



## Desdichado

Never painted in oils but that's a terrific work. Got lots going for it, impact, colour, focus and great detail. Well done indeed.

Jim.


----------



## Steve James

Thanks a lot Jim


----------

